# Surfcasting Rods for Sale.



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

I am down sizing my Collection of Rods. All rods have never been used for fishing, have only been used on the casting field with not many cast on them, all in Mint condition, All include padded carry case and the Century's all have the adjustable reel seat. All prices included shipping from Fort Lauderdale, Fl. I am not good and posting photos, I can email photos to anybody interested. My email is [email protected] or Cell (954) 934-7020.


Century Graphex Tip Tornado Sport 13'10" 125-225 grams. $550
Century Graphex Tip Tornado Super Match 13' 6" 125-200 grams. $500
Century Excalibur C 13' 10" 100-200 Grams $500
Zziplex M4 Evo 13' 4" 125-200 grams $500.

Thank you for looking,.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Close Add Please.


----------

